# It's back!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Made a trip up the Mirror Lake highway, and found some white gold!

Careful!









First hole of the season!!









Bring on some frozen water!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Once again you are more of a man than I. Glad you made it off.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

How thick is that ice? I lost my nerve just looking at the pictures.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a 12 on the pucker factor scale


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It was thin, about 1 inch of clear and 2 inches of cloudy. By mid afternoon it was super soft and the edges were gone. Amazing what 5 months of withdrawals will make ya do!?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Crazy SOB!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yikes!, I love the hard deck but this is at least 6 weeks early. The softwater season is not over yet. 

Be safe. 8)


----------

